# crafts from fabric scraps



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/scrap-happy-3/


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You just love to get us all into trouble don't you! Seriously thanks for all your useful posts.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

PonderosaQ said:


> You just love to get us all into trouble don't you! Seriously thanks for all your useful posts.


 Your welcome, But, this one is using fabric we already have.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

The fabric isn't the issue, it's that crafting is more fun than chores!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK ladies. I know many of you got a box of pieces from me. Perfect ideas for some holiday gifts there.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm guilty of that too Steff. I have a box of your pieces in my closet..but it is half used!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

The "pot pinchers" or microwave oven mitts are definitely on the top of my to do list. . Those will make great gifts for DD and DIL. Maybe even coworkers 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

